# How do you distribute your CO2?



## andyh (15 Oct 2009)

Guys, i am looking for inspiration....... I am using pressurized Co2 with a glass diffuser and i want to improve my flow around the tank. Can any of you post a pic or two showing me how you have set yours? I.e location of the equipment in the tank?

I have an Eheim external return and Hydor Koralia powerhead within in a 60l tank.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Superman (15 Oct 2009)

My diffuser is right next to the filter intake. All of the bubbles go straight into the filter, to diffuse better. I've actually turned down the co2 injection rate now it's like that.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Oct 2009)

I use the same process as above.

Paul


----------



## andyh (15 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> My diffuser is right next to the filter intake. All of the bubbles go straight into the filter, to diffuse better. I've actually turned down the co2 injection rate now it's like that.



Does it not cause problems with you filter? I assume when you say filter you mean external filter?


----------



## Bobtastic (16 Oct 2009)

Yeah, I thought C02 caused the rubber in the filters seals to corrode/degrade?


----------



## Superman (16 Oct 2009)

I've had no problems, now and again it coughs and puts a nice stream of tiny bubbles around the tank.
I used to do the same with a Juwel internal filter but that didn't work as well.


----------



## ashpitt (16 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> My diffuser is right next to the filter intake. All of the bubbles go straight into the filter, to diffuse better. I've actually turned down the co2 injection rate now it's like that.



Isn't it will kill the beneficial bacteria in your filter due to CO2 overdose? Also might cause the ext. filter to collect trapped excessive CO2 bubble which can spoil the motor due to overheat?

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (16 Oct 2009)

I've used the direct into filter method for a few years with no issues.  There are claims that CO2 may damage the filter but I've never experienced it.

CO2 mist/microbubbles rather than 100% dissolved CO2 is apparently better for plant growth as the plants can use the CO2 in its gaseous form.  Some people like to see the CO2 bubbles floating about, some don't.

Getting the CO2 mist around all of the tank is the hardest part, especially in larger and/or heavily planted tanks.  

In my 60cm Iwagumi I relied on my 1550ph external filter and lily pipe.  I would suggest that a heavily planted tank with lots of stems etc. potentially blocking circulation of the CO2 would be a tougher way to ensure an efficient distribution of CO2 mist, without resorting to an incredible powerful filter or unsightly powerheads. 

I found it best to position the diffuser around 1/3 from the bottom of the tank on the opposite end to the filter outlet and inlet.  This way the flow picks up the CO2 mist and circulates it nicely around the tank.  Experiment with different positions of CO2 diffuser, filter inlet and outlet to figure out what's best for you.  

Or just stick it under your filter inlet...


----------



## ashpitt (16 Oct 2009)

Thanks George for the explanation. I have a 2 weeks old 60cm iwagumi with just HC, HG and vallis nana in it. So still looking the best way for CO2 distribution. Im afraid to use my previous method which i used 1000l/h powerhead + eheim 2217 for distribution cause it might uproot my newly planted HC.


----------



## andyh (16 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've used the direct into filter method for a few years with no issues.  There are claims that CO2 may damage the filter but I've never experienced it.
> 
> CO2 mist/microbubbles rather than 100% dissolved CO2 is apparently better for plant growth as the plants can use the CO2 in its gaseous form.  Some people like to see the CO2 bubbles floating about, some don't.
> 
> ...




Just tried the filter oulet one oend and the diffuser the other, we shall see how it goes!
Thanks George


----------



## John Starkey (17 Oct 2009)

Ive been doing the same as George and superman for two years,never had any probs and I run 6bps,
regards john


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Oct 2009)

Andy

Picy attached of my set up of Co2 diffusion into intake filter pipe. As Clark stated that occasionally it does cough, mainly does it after a water change, the following day it settles down.





Regards
Paul.


----------



## andyh (18 Oct 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Andy
> 
> Picy attached of my set up of Co2 diffusion into intake filter pipe. As Clark stated that occasionally it does cough, mainly does it after a water change, the following day it settles down.
> 
> ...



Wow i can see that very clearly from this pic. How long have you been running it like this for?


----------



## jonesy (18 Oct 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Andy
> 
> Picy attached of my set up of Co2 diffusion into intake filter pipe. As Clark stated that occasionally it does cough, mainly does it after a water change, the following day it settles down.
> 
> ...



are you using a spray bar or lily pipe on the other end, just wondering as im thinnking of swapping my spray bar for a lily pipe and wondered which would work better using your method


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Oct 2009)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andy 

I have been using this method for about three months now, initial set up was using a Dennerle ladder system, issue was that the ladder system could not cope with the quantity of Co2 i needed to add to the tank, so I swapped to a AM 1000 reactor but this slowed my returning tank water down by 157 lph - so I partially revert back to my old ways and it working a treat as can be seen.

Steve

Returning water is via a lily pipe - I have attached another picy for you, if you look through the tank you will see the lily pipe and also you will see the positions of the glass DC's.





Looking good now.

Regards
paul.


----------



## jonesy (19 Oct 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> jonesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the picture going to move my diffuser tomorrow to under my intake to see how it gets on. cheers steve


----------



## andyh (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the responses has given me food for thought!


----------



## chris1004 (21 Oct 2009)

Hi Flyfisherman / all

I am interested in your diffusion arrangement, is that the only filter that you have running on the tank? I may have missed somthing but if it is do you get issues with detrius staying on the substrate? The inlet strainer seems to me to be to high to lift larger detrius up.

Like you have in the past I use an AM1000 external reactor and reckon that a small reduction in flow when wieghed up against the efficiency of the reactor and another thing out of sight is a small price to pay. I reckon my FE lasts about 1\3 longer than it did with a standard ceramic diffuser but then I wasn't diffusing straight into the filter inlet like you are which I would hassen to guess is just as efficient.

So I guess my question is, does it detract from the actual filtration of your tank having the inlet strainer so high off the substrate bed and could this unfiltered detrius (if indeed it exists) raise the ammonia levels within the tank? 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Emyr (14 Nov 2011)

got a fair few drop checkers going on in there!! ha.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Nov 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> got a fair few drop checkers going on in there!! ha.




Just gives me some indication of my Co2 levels at three points (bottom, middle & top) within the water column.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Emyr (15 Nov 2011)

Its a good idea. Decided that I'm going to get an inline diffuser from aqua essentials.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Nov 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Its a good idea. Decided that I'm going to get an inline diffuser from aqua essentials.




I had mine + spare of Ebay and they came from China - type in the search box "co2 diffuser spiro" there are plenty but the majority are from China.

Regards
Paul.


----------

